# Cute Indian ringneck video



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

I saw this video online and thought it was just darling! He says I love you, gimme kiss, so cute, and thank you  and he tries to play peekaboo with the bunny!
I just love how enamored he is with the bunny  I thought I'd share the cuteness!




[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB52iP2a_MY"]parrot loves new bunny - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Simon :grey tiel: and The Budgies :wild::wild::wild: like the video as well, or at least its soundtrack.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That really was a very cute video, Morgan! :thumbsup:*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I love Marnie!! He actually has like, 12 bunnies. He gets one for each birthday and holiday, haha! His owners take in a lot of rehomed parrots and get them back to health. Mr Pretty Bird, a cockatiel, is also a fave of mine that they have


----------

